# Gas station in Laos



## The_Traveler (Feb 21, 2007)

Gas station in Laos


----------



## danir (Feb 21, 2007)

I like it. I'm not sure why, but I like it. 

Dani


----------



## his4ever (Feb 21, 2007)

It makes me so curious... what is in the those bottles?  Can we have some comentary???   I like the color.


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 21, 2007)

his4ever said:


> It makes me so curious... what is in the those bottles?


 
Uh....gas. See the post title. :mrgreen: 

Great photo. The image is interesting and what it actually is adds to the effect. Good stuff.


----------



## EnterUserName (Feb 21, 2007)

Icon72 said:


> Uh....gas. See the post title. :mrgreen:
> 
> Great photo. The image is interesting and what it actually is adds to the effect. Good stuff.


 

Umm, why would they put gas in plastic bottles like that?


----------



## adoho (Feb 21, 2007)

Because they don't gas pumps perhaps...


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh well, it is *LAOS* ... things are different!

Things apparently are _very_ different and you captured that well.
To be knowing that this is _petrol in plastic bottles_ adds (as Icon says) to an overall well composed, nicely lit, quite colourful photo.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry not to have been more forthcoming with the original posting. The vast majority of vehicles in Laos are small motorcycles that hold perhaps 2 liters of gas. 

Since Laos has only 2000 miles of paved roads, there are very few gas stations and most gas is sold by the liter in little stores. (All trucks and buses are deisel and deisel fuel is usually sold in 5 gallong containers.)

I liked this picture for a bunch of reasons. The repetition of the bottles, the softly radiant color of the gasoline, the red of the flowers in the background and echoes in the gasoline at the tops of the bottles, the contrast between the interesting content and the actual colorful image.


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 21, 2007)

I had to come back and look at this one again. This is really a great photo. It sends my mind into wonder.

1. That's crazy that they sell gas like that but it makes sense at the same time.

2. Why is the top row of bottles plastic while the lower row is glass? I assume they just use whatever is available but maybe there is something else in the glass bottles.

3. How long can the plastic bottles sit there with caps screwed on before the bottle starts to get bloated. Or are there vent holes poked into the caps?

See what the photo does to me?  Again, great picture.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 21, 2007)

Icon72 said:


> 2. Why is the top row of bottles plastic while the lower row is glass? I assume they just use whatever is available but maybe there is something else in the glass bottles.



There always seems to be two colors of fuel.  When I bought gasoline for motorcycle it was always in glass.  Maybe it is diesel in the plastic.

Glad you like it.


----------



## EBphotography (Feb 21, 2007)

This is a nice photo.  I like the colors, and you chose a very nice background.  Many people forget that even though the background is out of focus, it still can be distracting! I like it a lot and it's almost seems that those are recycled Coke bottles, doesn't it?


Eric.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2007)

cool


----------



## Puscas (Feb 21, 2007)

I like it too, but I must admit that a lot has to do with the title. Take that away (but why should you) and I see a picture that is still beautiful (I agree on the colour and repetition), but less powerful. 






pascal


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 21, 2007)

Beautiful.  You have a talent for discovering and portraying luscious color.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Feb 21, 2007)

Puscas said:


> I like it too, but I must admit that a lot has to do with the title. Take that away (but why should you) and I see a picture that is still beautiful (I agree on the colour and repetition), but less powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

thats why most works of art have titles


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 21, 2007)

Just shows you never know where a photo opportunity will show up!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 21, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> thats why most works of art have titles



to influence the impact of the work? Don't know if that's true. But I just wanted to point out that in this case it's kinda strong. IMO.






pascal


----------



## a5i736 (Mar 12, 2007)

If It didn't have a title I wouldn't know what was going on and the picture would seem pointless. I need tos ee more, or maybe a series of shots in order for me to like this one.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 12, 2007)

> I need tos ee more, or maybe a series of shots in order for me to like this one.



Nope, sorry. that's all there is.


----------

